

FreeBSD Kernel Internals Evening Course Taught by a Core Commiter - jedberg
http://www.mckusick.com/courses/introeveclass.html

======
nickynix
This seems like a great opportunity to learn more about FreeBSD, but for an
individual, the price is steep. I even looked at the videos for purchase and
they surprisingly cost the same amount as the in-person course. Can anybody
attest to the value the course provides?

~~~
azinman2
Yah no kidding. I was like oh this might be a fun and interesting side thing
to do.... and then it's like oh its 1495.00!!!

Hardly appropriate as a hobby at that price for normal people.

